# Aubiose?



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this substrate is called abiose or something similar. Anyway Ive decided to swap for this for substrate due to it being cheap and dust extracted. I know its used in stables etc but does anyone know where I can get it online?


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

http://www.thepetfoodco.co.uk/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?product=Horse Bedding&cart_id=8192274_8220

Was thinking of trying some of this stuff myself a while back but haven't got round to it yet. Took me aaaaaaaages to find anywhere online that stocks it - there's no links from their homepage and they only seem to want to sell pallets of 48 bales!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I was close with abiose... :lol: :lol: Not a bad price.. might have to order some and see how much I get in the bale. Ill let you know how it looks and how I get on with it.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

I used to use a product on this site http://www.bunnymail.co.uk/
cant remember what its called and cant acess the site at work lol but used it for my rats it was dust exctracted and suitable for rats due to respitory probs

worked out quite cheap if i recall 20l bag


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Megazorb?? :lol: :lol: Only one on there... i used carefresh at first but it got on my nerves and made all the vivs smell of cardboard... also couldn't spot clean it properly. Gone to beech chips but i need to order online instead of having to go to the reptile shop and get a 25kg bag.. but its too expensive in the sizes they do. So going to try aubiose and see how it goes.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I got a bale of this a while ago from a horse supplies/bulk pet food place. I can get about 15 3ft vivs done with a 25kg bag of beech maximum, but this stuff really fluffs up so I reckon I could do about 2 or 3 times that from one bale.

I'm just trying it out with a milksnake at the moment and so far so good. Some people reckon it can be safely ingested but I still take precautions as I do with beech. It's a bit "stalky" so would want to see it swallowed, but it's softer than aspen and nowhere near as splintery.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheers Mark... whats it like for burrowing in?? And how easy is it to spot clean?


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

My pueblan loves burrowing in it - it's ideal as it's really lightweight. 
But the downside is that he also loves to poo while he's burrowing so aubiose is no better than beech if any of yours have the same habit.
On the odd occasion he has gone on the surface it's been pretty good - good absorbency and it clings together which makes things easier.

Before I used it in a viv I also did a little test to see how long it would take to go mouldy - I put a handful in a plastic tub with the lid just resting on top but not totally sealed, made it soaking wet and put it on top of the fish tank so it was warmed to 90F+ when the light was on every day, and it took 2 weeks before there was any visible sign of mould so pretty good in that respect too.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah megazorb is great well i bever had a problem and dilery was good aswell next day normally on citylink 

absobs rats wee and poo well so im sure it would be good for snakes


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

re - megazorb - from the pic it looks like carefresh. Is it basically the same stuff or is it smaller particle size?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Out of interest Mark how much does it cost for you to get it delivered.. the link above doesn't give a price as you have to get a quote after you've ordered it..


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I got it from a place just outside Cambridge so picked it up. 
There must be a saddlery or bulk animal supplies place somewhere near you? 
If transport is a problem they might have someone there who could drop one bale off for a few quid.

Or could you order with one or two other people? One bale would be plenty for several people to trial a few vivs.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used Auboise for a while NNY, if you email this link with your address they will tell you the nearest place to get it from. They sorted me out.

I pay £7.50 for a bale. :lol: 

http://www.aubiose.co.uk/


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

anyone know where i can get this online in the us? i tried looking but couldn't find anything


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I may be under a different brand name - try "hemp bedding" or even "cannabis bedding"! Yes, it is actually sold under that name over here :shock: 
The way this country's going anyone buying it'll probably get raided within a week


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=30649902&dept_id=476&brand_id=430&Page=

http://www.rat-rat-rattery.com/images/hempbedding.jpg

does that look like the right stuff?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats the stuff mate. :wink:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I think so, pics not that great but looks pretty much like Aubiose, especially if that's a quarter(?) on it. 
The description matches so it can't be that different.


----------

